# PubMed- Use of Serum Biomarkers in a Diagnostic Test for Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Use of Serum Biomarkers in a Diagnostic Test for Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2009 Feb 18;

Authors: Lembo AJ, Neri B, Tolley J, Barken D, Carroll S, Pan H

SUMMARY Background: Currently no single serum biomarker can reliably differentiate irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) from other functional gastrointestinal disorders or organic diseases of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. Aim: To develop and validate a diagnostic test using serum biomarkers to detect IBS. Methods: Ten serum biomarkers were selected from a potential panel of 140 for their ability to differentiate IBS from non-IBS disease in blood samples from patients with IBS, other GI disorders, and healthy volunteers. A predictive modeling tool was developed to assess patterns and relationships among the 10 serum biomarkers that best differentiated IBS patients from healthy controls and patients with non-IBS GI disease. This model was tested in a different cohort of patients and healthy controls (n=516) to determine the predictive accuracy of differentiating IBS from non-IBS. Results: The sensitivity and specificity of the 10-biomarker algorithm for differentiating IBS from non-IBS was 50% and 88%, respectively. The positive predictive value was 81%, and the negative predictive value was 64% at 50% IBS prevalence in the validation cohort. Overall accuracy was 70%. Conclusions: Assessing serum biomarker patterns can differentiate IBS from non-IBS with reasonable sensitivity and specificity. Assessing serum biomarkers in an overall diagnostic strategy may allow earlier diagnosis and treatment for patients with IBS.

PMID: 19226291 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

